# which insulation needed under new roof



## danny78 (Aug 12, 2015)

hello just need some advice please ,ive replaced the polycarbonate conservatory roof with lightweight plastic tiles ,the roof is constructed using 4x2 treated wood with osb sheets on top then the liner followed by plastic tiles .My concern is how to insulate it,because ive seen and heard problems of condensation once the plaster boards have gone up and plastered over it can any one advice me thanks


----------

